# Yamaha YT624



## Newf1986

New here and also have a new to me Yamaha YT624 purchased it a few weeks ago. It had only about 2 hours use on it from last year the guy upgraded to the ys1028. The machine has been great so far although the shock has failed on it but the dealer will replace that on Wednesday. We are getting up to 50 cm (almost 20") of snow tonight so thankfully the machine is still useable.


----------



## North49

That will be a good workout for your Yamaha. I hope your utilities aren’t effected by the storm.


----------



## Newf1986

Just took the blower out the shock has completely failed. I hope the dealer doesn't give me too much grief on replacing it (4 years left on warranty). The machine is fairly hard to use now all it wants to do is climb in the snow.


----------



## RC20

That is severely frustrating. 

Warranty does not help get the snow off the driveway
You might try hanging weights on the front to get you through for now.


----------



## Newf1986

The big problem is the shock is now not grabbing any more. Before it just wouldn't expand as it should id have to step on the track to push them back to the ground. I could use vise grips on the shaft to keep the shock from retracting but fear the dealer will think I had damaged the shock.


----------



## RC20

Agreed its a bad idea to mess with the shock. 

You might look at just removing it and putting a piece of wood in there. Loose attachment at each end but enough to keep it from bucking back. Not pretty but get the job done for now. Wish I was a neighbor, I have the stuff to do things like that. 

My roll up door spring broke, I rigged this up to open the door until I can get the spring in (and it warms up, we are down in the -15 and -20F are (-30C area) - I do a lot of stuff like that around the house and used to do it at work.


----------



## Newf1986

Going to go to the Yamaha dealer in the morning if they are open and see if I can buy a new shock and replace the old one myself and have them warranty it and give me the money back. The shock new is $306 Canadian taxes in, I don't want to eat that cost. I went to the dealer Saturday to see about doing this but the service department wasn't open only the parts department so I could only get a price on a new shock. I don't care if they want the old shock back and they can check over the new shock on Wednesday when they have the machine for its first service. As for rigging up something with the machine I could do something like that being a Journeyman Welder and apprentice mechanic I have had to do all sorts of things like that but I want to try and avoid it if I can. If the shock wasn't so ridiculous in price I would have just bought it Saturday and not even worry about warranty. But at $300 + its pretty **** expensive


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*624 from Norway*



Newf1986 said:


> New here and also have a new to me Yamaha YT624 purchased it a few weeks ago. It had only about 2 hours use on it from last year the guy upgraded to the ys1028. The machine has been great so far although the shock has failed on it but the dealer will replace that on Wednesday. We are getting up to 50 cm (almost 20") of snow tonight so thankfully the machine is still useable.


 
Here is a picture of a Norwegian YT624 2018 model doing 20 inches packed snow 2 days ago, my brother has this machine.


----------



## Coby7

There was a recall on the shock. Yamaha was replacing them regardless. Mine wasn't bad but they still replaced it. Just snap a pair of vicegrips meanwhile.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*dumb*



Coby7 said:


> There was a recall on the shock. Yamaha was replacing them regardless. Mine wasn't bad but they still replaced it. Just snap a pair of vicegrips meanwhile.




Hi,


I Wonder what you mean by "shock". (sorry if that is a very stupid question)


I have a 2014 YT1028, do they have this issue?


Dag


----------



## Coby7

The locking shock that holds the height of the auger released by the trigger.


----------



## Newf1986

Dealer is replacing it tomorrow for now I have been running with vise grips as they advised. Wanted to talk to them first. Good bunch couldn't get me in today as they were only open half a day.


----------



## RC20

Coby7 said:


> There was a recall on the shock. Yamaha was replacing them regardless. Mine wasn't bad but they still replaced it. Just snap a pair of vicegrips meanwhile.



The issue is that if he damages the old one, how is the dealer to know it was not some kind of abuse in the first place? 

Easy to flip that out if you are not the one on the pointy end of the bill nor the dealer trying to assess it. 

He did the right thing and made sure before he did it. 

As far a jury rig I had in mind a temp setup that just used the mount points but did not change anything. Idea only, I don't have the picture in front of me, mine is the old foot pedal type with no strut.


----------



## Newf1986

RC20 said:


> The issue is that if he damages the old one, how is the dealer to know it was not some kind of abuse in the first place?
> 
> Easy to flip that out if you are not the one on the pointy end of the bill nor the dealer trying to assess it.
> 
> He did the right thing and made sure before he did it.
> 
> As far a jury rig I had in mind a temp setup that just used the mount points but did not change anything. Idea only, I don't have the picture in front of me, mine is the old foot pedal type with no strut.


The last thing one wants to do is do something without the dealer giving the go ahead. That what I said to the service manager too I didn't want to have them think I screwed the shock up. He said use the vise grips and do what I have to to use the machine and theyd fix it tomorrow. Good bunch, im used to always having issues with warranties.

Overall I am happy with the Yamaha and the service. Could be worse I could have bought a clog o matic "Red" machine. :smile_big:


----------



## Newf1986

All fixed. With 99cm about 39 inches since Christmas day this snow blower has and should continue to get a workout.


----------



## RC20

Good deal. 



That is a heck of a lot of snow!


----------



## Newf1986

Another potential 20 cm on the way tonight. Had the machine out last night doing some additional clearing by my parents. Wanted to move some frozen snow near their front steps and fence (they live right on the side of the rd). This snow was frozen hard like concrete. The blower cut through it and tossed it 40 feet. Regular snow this thing will throw 50 feet cutting through frozen ice snow cuts the distance a bit. Overall I am very impressed. The dealer has said once they replace the shock they never see them back for another shock replacement. Mine is a 2019 model.


----------



## SKIPPY709

What year is your snowblower? Mines 2 years old and shocks starting to act up but still works. Prob see about getting it replaced soon before warranty runs out.


----------



## Newf1986

SKIPPY709 said:


> What year is your snowblower? Mines 2 years old and shocks starting to act up but still works. Prob see about getting it replaced soon before warranty runs out.



2019 Get it fixed while under warranty. The shock is $266 plus tax for you to buy. Pretty expensive. Atlantic Recreation will warranty it if your machine still has warranty. They told me they have done lots of them but haven't had a machine come back for a second one. Mine probably had 10 hours use on it before it failed.


----------



## RC20

Newf1986 said:


> Another potential 20 cm on the way tonight. Had the machine out last night doing some additional clearing by my parents. Wanted to move some frozen snow near their front steps and fence (they live right on the side of the rd). This snow was frozen hard like concrete. The blower cut through it and tossed it 40 feet. Regular snow this thing will throw 50 feet cutting through frozen ice snow cuts the distance a bit. Overall I am very impressed. The dealer has said once they replace the shock they never see them back for another shock replacement. Mine is a 2019 model.



I am envious. All we have is -17F! (and a bad battery in one rig that gets replaced when I get some sunshine out front)


----------



## snoopy152

Newf1986 said:


> New here and also have a new to me Yamaha YT624 purchased it a few weeks ago. It had only about 2 hours use on it from last year the guy upgraded to the ys1028. The machine has been great so far although the shock has failed on it but the dealer will replace that on Wednesday. We are getting up to 50 cm (almost 20") of snow tonight so thankfully the machine is still useable.


Hi, 
I got a YS928. Purchased in 2010/2011 (can't recall which year)... Works well but not entirely thrilled with some aspect of the machine. Not impressed with dealer either. I'm a Newf too by the way. :smile_big:


----------



## Newf1986

snoopy152 said:


> Hi,
> I got a YS928. Purchased in 2010/2011 (can't recall which year)... Works well but not entirely thrilled with some aspect of the machine. Not impressed with dealer either. I'm a Newf too by the way. :smile_big:


Out of curiosity what are you unhappy about with the machine ? What kind of issues have you had with your dealer ? And what part of the island are you from ? 

Some are saying we could end up with 60 cm or around 2ft of snow Friday. The poor yt624 didn't know what it had coming to it when I picked it up from its old owner lol.


----------



## Coby7

2 feet of snow should be a joy for a YT624. Do you have the drift cutter bar? Because the mouth is only 18".


----------



## RC20

Newf1986 said:


> Out of curiosity what are you unhappy about with the machine ? What kind of issues have you had with your dealer ? And what part of the island are you from ?
> 
> Some are saying we could end up with 60 cm or around 2ft of snow Friday. The poor yt624 didn't know what it had coming to it when I picked it up from its old owner lol.



We had 4 or 5 dumps since we got our over 24 inches, one at 3 feet. 

Sure it spilled over the top on the first cut but never missed a beat. Old ones were 22 inch high. 

Not sure about the newer ones of course, but the 1999 just can't be stopped 

Once the first cut then just half or 3/4 cuts and no stopping it.


----------



## Newf1986

Mine has the drift cutter. This thing just keeps surprizing me, I had it eat through a frozen end of driveway pile tonight. It doesn't care it will chomp it down. This stuff was like concrete too. I don't think 2 feet of snow will bother it.


----------



## Newf1986

RC20 said:


> We had 4 or 5 dumps since we got our over 24 inches, one at 3 feet.
> 
> Sure it spilled over the top on the first cut but never missed a beat. Old ones were 22 inch high.
> 
> Not sure about the newer ones of course, but the 1999 just can't be stopped
> 
> Once the first cut then just half or 3/4 cuts and no stopping it.



How do you find the 1999 Yamaha with gears ? I don't know if id be able to handle a machine with gears after having a hydro.


----------



## snoopy152

Newf1986 said:


> Out of curiosity what are you unhappy about with the machine ? What kind of issues have you had with your dealer ? And what part of the island are you from ?
> 
> Some are saying we could end up with 60 cm or around 2ft of snow Friday. The poor yt624 didn't know what it had coming to it when I picked it up from its old owner lol.


By the way, you'll also find some of my old posts under the username "Snoopy".... I recently returned to the forum after more than a year or so, and I couldn't recall/reset my password, or recall the email address that I used to create my original "Snoopy" account, so I had to create this entirely new account...

Regarding the machine...

• The metal housing onto which the skids attach is a bit on the flimsy side. Mine had deteriorated so badly, that I had to get a local weld shop to attach something more substantial onto which the skids would attach. The manufacture should have attached them to the sides of the machine, like Honda, so that they don't bear as much of the machine's weight. 

• The exposed electrical wires that control the chute movement need to be enclosed in more protective casing. The wires that control the left/right direction of my chute had frayed and eventually severed, just beneath the control console where it attaches. Needless to say, I was pissed about this, as I lost the ability to turn the chute. A replacement cable cost about $250... Not the sort of part you want to wait on at the beginning of winter. Also, the replacement wire that the dealer sold me had the wrong side connector on one end. So I had to remove the connector from the old cord and attach it to the new cord (after paying $250 for the new cord!!). I've since installed a plastic conduit around all exposed wiring harnesses to better protect the wires... I'll post a pic later to illustrate.

For machines that command such a hefty price, these types parts should be engineered a little better than that. Otherwise, I am pleased with the machine. 

- A few years ago, when I went to start the machine at the beginning of winter, it wouldn't start. Brought it to Yamaha dealer and they said battery was "dead", but they didn't have a replacement. Really? no spare parts during winter?? Anyway, I went to Honda-One looking for a battery. They didn't have any but they went out of their way to get me a new one. Fast forward a week later and I get the new battery ( $225), meanwhile I took the old battery home and left it on charge for a week and it re-charged. I've been using it every since. Long story short -- on the advice of Yamaha dealer, I went and purchased a $225 new battery when I didn't need one, it simply needed to be charged an adequate amount of time. Years later, I'm still using that original battery. Thus, my confidence in this dealer is not great.

As for your 6-hp machine, No worries, it will handle the upcoming storm easily. There are a couple of 6 hp in my neighborhood and they perform like champs. 

I'm located in "Sin Johns" by the way. Cheers.:wink2:


----------



## RC20

Removed, wrong post


----------



## Newf1986

snoopy152 said:


> By the way, you'll also find some of my old posts under the username "Snoopy".... I recently returned to the forum after more than a year or so, and I couldn't recall/reset my password, or recall the email address that I used to create my original "Snoopy" account, so I had to create this entirely new account...
> 
> Regarding the machine...
> 
> • The metal housing onto which the skids attach is a bit on the flimsy side. Mine had deteriorated so badly, that I had to get a local weld shop to attach something more substantial onto which the skids would attach. The manufacture should have attached them to the sides of the machine, like Honda, so that they don't bear as much of the machine's weight.
> 
> • The exposed electrical wires that control the chute movement need to be enclosed in more protective casing. The wires that control the left/right direction of my chute had frayed and eventually severed, just beneath the control console where it attaches. Needless to say, I was pissed about this, as I lost the ability to turn the chute. A replacement cable cost about $250... Not the sort of part you want to wait on at the beginning of winter. Also, the replacement wire that the dealer sold me had the wrong side connector on one end. So I had to remove the connector from the old cord and attach it to the new cord (after paying $250 for the new cord!!). I've since installed a plastic conduit around all exposed wiring harnesses to better protect the wires... I'll post a pic later to illustrate.
> 
> For machines that command such a hefty price, these types parts should be engineered a little better than that. Otherwise, I am pleased with the machine.
> 
> - A few years ago, when I went to start the machine at the beginning of winter, it wouldn't start. Brought it to Yamaha dealer and they said battery was "dead", but they didn't have a replacement. Really? no spare parts during winter?? Anyway, I went to Honda-One looking for a battery. They didn't have any but they went out of their way to get me a new one. Fast forward a week later and I get the new battery ( $225), meanwhile I took the old battery home and left it on charge for a week and it re-charged. I've been using it every since. Long story short -- on the advice of Yamaha dealer, I went and purchased a $225 new battery when I didn't need one, it simply needed to be charged an adequate amount of time. Years later, I'm still using that original battery. Thus, my confidence in this dealer is not great.
> 
> As for your 6-hp machine, No worries, it will handle the upcoming storm easily. There are a couple of 6 hp in my neighborhood and they perform like champs.
> 
> I'm located in "Sin Johns" by the way. Cheers.:wink2:


What shop did the weld repairs to you machine ? Just curious as I am a welder by trade. I have gotten into the habit of rinsing the machine out and off with hot water after use due to all the salt used on the roads here. Once it do start to rust I intend on sanding and painting the rust as soon as possible rather than letting the rust take hold. This is my first snow blower but I can see how the salt could eat one in a hurry.

One thing I wish was different about the 624 is the speed of the shoot motor. You all may think im nuts but id like to have 2 speeds. Regular is fine for most stuff but when im blowing and going back and forth I can have the machine turned around and still waiting on the shoot. It would be nice to flip a switch and have a higher speed.

Come on snow.


----------



## snoopy152

Newf1986 said:


> What shop did the weld repairs to you machine ? Just curious as I am a welder by trade. I have gotten into the habit of rinsing the machine out and off with hot water after use due to all the salt used on the roads here. Once it do start to rust I intend on sanding and painting the rust as soon as possible rather than letting the rust take hold. This is my first snow blower but I can see how the salt could eat one in a hurry.
> 
> One thing I wish was different about the 624 is the speed of the shoot motor. You all may think im nuts but id like to have 2 speeds. Regular is fine for most stuff but when im blowing and going back and forth I can have the machine turned around and still waiting on the shoot. It would be nice to flip a switch and have a higher speed.
> 
> Come on snow.


I had the welding work done at Coady's Metal Works on Lime Street (just off LeMarchant Rd.)... I totally agree with you about rinsing the machine with warm water after usage to wash away salt residue, however, that's a bit of an issue logistically with regards to where I store my machine (I don't have a garage). I'll probably sand the rust off and touch up the paint this summer.

Regarding the new skid-housing I had welded on... There's another Newf here on the forum ("GregNL").... He recommended attaching castor wheels and/or roller-blade wheels to the side of the bucket, rather than skids. From what I've read of his posts, he could install a window in a cat's arse. He's a good resource to bounce repair ideas off of, as he's re-built an old Yamaha-blower from the ground up. You should look up some of his posts, as he has very interesting and innovative repairs ideas that will likely increase the lifespan of your machine.


----------



## Coby7

You mean like this.










I'm now on revision "B" , same wheel but with ceramic bearings.


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> You mean like this.
> 
> 
> I'm now on revision "B" , same wheel but with ceramic bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, though I never actually seen his modification. Actually do you have another picture, from a further distance away from the machine? I'm having a little trouble visualizing it. Nice fix, by the way.


----------



## Coby7

snoopy152 said:


> Coby7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually do you have another picture, from a further distance away from the machine? I'm having a little trouble visualizing it. Nice fix, by the way.
Click to expand...


----------



## gibbs296

Coby I love the matching pedestal that you keep your machine up on! I have to make one of those for my Powershift, just to see the reaction from the wife!


----------



## Coby7

Easier to drag it around.


----------



## 2muchsnow

Coby7 said:


> 2 feet of snow should be a joy for a YT624. Do you have the drift cutter bar? Because the mouth is only 18".


I've never seen a Yamaha in person, so sorry if this is ridiculous, but is that scrapper bar standard?


----------



## Coby7

Only one they make for it


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> Aah, now I see.. it was the blue pedestal that was confusing me... Just curious, why did you decide to install the wheels?


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> Only one they make for it


I got a drift cutter on my YS928J


----------



## Coby7

snoopy152 said:


> Coby7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aah, now I see.. it was the blue pedestal that was confusing me... Just curious, why did you decide to install the wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> It just sounded like a better idea to me. Why scrape the sides of the auger and mark my pavement and cement when you can glide over on rubber wheels. The skid pads are barely scratched after 5 winters plus. It helps go straight too because you don't get the auger biting in the asphalt. Look at how the bottom of my old one was wore flat on the bottom and I had to replace the shoes every year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Newf1986

Currently getting 5cm of snow an hour. 33cm down last I heard. Gunna be a big one...


----------



## Newf1986

Correction now 40cm down


----------



## snoopy152

Ok, makes perfect sense.... how are the wheels attached? I presume you had to drill holes in the bucket?


----------



## Coby7

Nope, used the existing hole for the bolt that held the scrapper bar.










So I use the scrapper bar metal thickness to re-enforce the thinner auger housing metal, plus 2 flange SS nuts to lock it in place.










M8 SS flange bolt with fender washer covering the bearing on both sides.


----------



## snoopy152

Aaah, clever.... Well done. I might borrow that idea. Thanks.


----------



## Coby7

These wheels are 78 mm.


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> These wheels are 78 mm.


Are they roller-blade wheels, or some other wheel type?


----------



## Coby7

snoopy152 said:


> Are they roller-blade wheels, or some other wheel type?


Cement and asphalt in line roller blade wheels.


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> Cement and asphalt in line roller blade wheels.


Great, thank you


----------



## Coby7

I have an extra set if you want them. PM me if interested...


----------



## Nickdatech

Coby7 said:


> 2 feet of snow should be a joy for a YT624. Do you have the drift cutter bar? Because the mouth is only 18".


Hi Cody, do u know where i can find that black bucket extension/raiser?? Ive seen a few that have it on YouTube but cant seem to find a part number or any details on the web.


----------



## Coby7

Don't think the 624 ever came with those, only saw them on the 28". The ones I saw on a 624 were modified Honda extensions. Can't be too much to modify except maybe hole placement.


----------



## Coby7

Found it, it was available on European models. Unfortunately the diagram list no part#


----------



## Coby7

What do you know, also found the part# 79N-51553-01-00

You may have to drill 4 holes if they aren't already there. Mine doesn't have the holes.


----------



## Nickdatech

Coby7 said:


> What do you know also found the part# 79N-51553-01-00


Kool thanks for that, I'll do some digging and see what i can find. And you're right on the European thing, i saw the annual snowblower race in Sweden and 3 Yamahas came 1-2 and 3 in extremely compacted snow. 

We have a annual race here in Qc but never seen a Yamaha enter... Most of them are Hondas...

https://youtu.be/rjozsarD21k


----------



## Nickdatech

Coby, none of the 624 have holes in the Ca market, you have to make your own which seems easy enough


----------



## Nickdatech

This is the new updated part #79N-51553-01-33. I found several though no images on the actual piece.

This was one on my only drawback on the 624 was the bucket height was way too short.


----------



## RC20

What is your chute height? Mines a 99 and 22 inches. 



Not sure I see what the bar does, had mine in 36 inch deep and just chug along on the first cut and then slice off the sides from there. 



You could easily build that bar. Either one long piece of flat iron and bend it or 3 straight piece and a 90 deg L for the corner. Drill and tap for neater or just drill and nut and bolt it.


----------



## Coby7

RC20 said:


> Not sure I see what the bar does, had mine in 36 inch deep and just chug along on the first cut and then slice off the sides from.


It's called drift cutter and works well. Didn't really need it this winter with only small storms. Was a really neat place to mount my extra LED light.


----------



## JamesReady

Coby7 said:


> It's called drift cutter and works well. Didn't really need it this winter with only small storms. Was a really neat place to mount my extra LED light.


Hey Coby..!! Where did you get that platform it's sitting on..?? Looks Factory made.

I built one last year, thinking that I was the only one that hated the "unmobility" of the unit as it doesn't have a Hydrostatic tranny "cut-off".

Mine works like a dream......but is that a Yamaha platform...? Where do you get it..?

Thanx a lot guys... A lot of real helpful guys here.....

John....Muskoka Ontario..


----------



## Coby7

JamesReady said:


> Hey Coby..!! Where did you get that platform it's sitting on..?? Looks Factory made.
> 
> I built one last year, thinking that I was the only one that hated the "unmobility" of the unit as it doesn't have a Hydrostatic tranny "cut-off".
> 
> Mine works like a dream......but is that a Yamaha platform...? Where do you get it..?
> 
> Thanx a lot guys... A lot of real helpful guys here.....
> 
> John....Muskoka Ontario..


I'm going to take this as a complement. I built this myself out of scrap I had laying around except for the casters.


----------



## JamesReady

Well ****..!! CONGRATULATIONS...…. 

That's basically the same as I made. You put a better "approach angle" on than I did, so I have to push down the rear track a bit to climb it on.( I might do that too..!)

Looks like we think alike..!! I'll amend mine now and will have to paint it also...hehe.

Great fix for an annoying problem..

Well done. Thanx for sharing.

John

Darn it.....I can't seem to upload PIC'S...…….


----------



## Coby7

JamesReady said:


> Looks like we think alike..!!


Ah yeah, did you add dolly wheels to yours too?


----------



## JamesReady

Coby7 said:


> Ah yeah, did you add dolly wheels to yours too?


No, I did not... I've seen them around. What are their function..? Are they for a "lift & drag" to move it around,,?

Where can be found? and are they useful??

Thanx Coby.

John


----------



## Coby7

Best idea I've ever had. The rear shoes now serve practically no purpose and the bottom sides of the auger never wears from touching pavement, therefore the augers don't wear down either. When you get to the end you just pick up the rear and spin around on the wheels.


----------



## JamesReady

AH..!!! They are for a quick turn at the end of the driveway..!

Seems like a cool idea. I'll keep them in mind....my road is basically gravel where I turn around (rough) and the driveway is very smooth concrete.... (don't want to scratch it).

Neighbour thinks I'm OCD about that because I tell him to keep his Honda on his side of the road because he has metal skids and scratches my driveway.

Looks like a cool idea though.... Way to go.....Keep improving the Yamamooo..

John


----------



## JamesReady

Hey Coby.. Looks like I can't post pics from my computer anymore.

They want a "URL". Does that mean I've to put them on the WWW somewhere..? Used to "drag and drop"... That was easy.

You know how..?


John


----------



## Coby7

I use Imgur photo server.


----------



## JamesReady

JamesReady said:


> Hey Coby.. Looks like I can't post pics from my computer anymore.
> 
> They want a "URL". Does that mean I've to put them on the WWW somewhere..? Used to "drag and drop"... That was easy.
> 
> You know how..?
> 
> 
> John


OK, I figured out how to post pics now from Imgur.com, I think .. So here are the pics of my "pedestal" on wheels...…. hehe.

You shamed me into reinforcing it a bit and a paint job.....hehehehe

https://imgur.com/a/Ru4unm0


----------



## Coby7

You have to use this one to post to forum directly.


----------



## Coby7

I put my hours/tach meter on the dash board so I could see the tach when running. Maybe yours is just and hours meter, in that case you have it in a good spot.


----------



## JamesReady

thanx


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> Nope, used the existing hole for the bolt that held the scrapper bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I use the scrapper bar metal thickness to re-enforce the thinner auger housing metal, plus 2 flange SS nuts to lock it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M8 SS flange bolt with fender washer covering the bearing on both sides.


Quick follow up question regarding the roller blade wheels... Did you leave the bearing in the wheels, or remove them?


----------



## Coby7

Yes. Bearings are in. I actually have ceramic bearings now. These won't rust.


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> Yes. Bearings are in. I actually have ceramic bearings now. These won't rust.


Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Townie

Hey folks - new here. Brand new Yamaha YT624EJA - snow on the way and will not start. Bought a few weeks ago, worked fine when delivered. Just went out to the shed, following the very simple instructions in the manual. The battery is fine (light comes on), fuel cock is open, shift is in neutral, throttle in start position. When I turn they key it turns over but doesn't catch. Any suggestions?


----------



## contender

Be patient, Coby should be around after his afternoon siesta...... but in the meantime, is there a "choke" ?? did you check the fuel level??


----------



## Townie

contender said:


> Be patient, Coby should be around after his afternoon siesta...... but in the meantime, is there a "choke" ?? did you check the fuel level??


Yup - the throttle/choke is in position. Delivered with a full tank of gas.


----------



## Nickdatech

Townie said:


> Yup - the throttle/choke is in position. Delivered with a full tank of gas.


That is definitely odd, just got mine month ago and started several times and starts right up. Since this is a battery start engine, make sure you have 12.5v or more when attempting to start. Take off left cover and make sure the carburator is actually being choked from the lever. Make sure you have spark from the spark plug, could be a bad spark plug. Lastly, the choke lever is quite rough to move after the fast position so make sure you actually get it to the choke position, I made the mistake of thinking it was in the choke position when it wasn't.

...and did you contact the dealer you bought it from?


----------



## snoopy152

Townie said:


> Hey folks - new here. Brand new Yamaha YT624EJA - snow on the way and will not start. Bought a few weeks ago, worked fine when delivered. Just went out to the shed, following the very simple instructions in the manual. The battery is fine (light comes on), fuel cock is open, shift is in neutral, throttle in start position. When I turn they key it turns over but doesn't catch. Any suggestions?


Get a battery tender from Canadian Tire and put the battery on it for a day or two until it charges...You'll need one of them anyway for summertime storage to protect the life of the battery... . Chances are, the battery got drained while on the shop floor... Though admittedly, is does seem odd all the same.


----------



## billy

Coby7 said:


> There was a recall on the shock. Yamaha was replacing them regardless. Mine wasn't bad but they still replaced it. Just snap a pair of vicegrips meanwhile.


I called my dealer and gave them my serial number and they said there was no recall on this? I believe my machine is a 2016/17........how did you get the recall done?


----------



## Coby7

Mine is a 2016. I just had the year free service done. They told me then that they replaced the shock, mine was still working fine at the time but said they were replacing them all good or bad. Yamaha bulletin!


----------



## Lunta

billy said:


> I called my dealer and gave them my serial number and they said there was no recall on this? I believe my machine is a 2016/17........how did you get the recall done?


My YT660 is also 2017. My dealer said there was no recall on my machine. Haven’t had any problems with the shock. Coby7 mentioned a pedal earlier but mine is operated with a lever/Bowden cable.


----------



## CanadianPete

A little late but just wanted to let the group know that I tried Coby7's roller wheel solution for my Yamaha YT624 but used a standard, off the shelf, pair of roller wheels from Princess Auto. They were on sale for $4.99 each (regular $8.99).

Didn't have to modify the machine and was able to use the bolts and locknuts they came with, along with the washers that were already fitted to the rotor housing. The roller wheel bearings appear to be sealed and the wheels are just like the roller blade wheels Coby7 mentioned except a perfect matching blue. 

Coby7's solution works brilliantly and looks OEM. I can now wheel the machine around my garage easily.


----------

